# MNTapproach



## Bigf1sh (Oct 8, 2013)

Have any of you guys/gals tried em out? They seem like a good way to keep your solid and still go into the BC.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

First off, splitboards are super reliable and perform just like a solid. Way better choice for the cost.

But, if you are just going out and building a kicker a mile or so from the trail head, these don't seem like a bad way to go. Admittedly I have never done a full jump session with a split but pucks do break on occasion. More so than with a solid set up. For launching off of cliffs and such, splits are fine. 

If you are planning on doing real tours, get a split. You won't carry as much weight and carrying your on your back sucks. It's a wind sail, it's heavy, and it gets stuck in tree branches and other tight spots.

The biggest problem with Mtn Approach is the cost. You can get a full kit factory split for the cost of the Mtn Approach system. If they could halve the price, you might have something there.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

my dumbass buddy bought a pair and they snapped at the hinge about a mile and a half or so into the first day out with them. 

given the fact that they weigh a shitton they offer little to no advantages over a pair of MSR snowshoes. 

the cost is just simply absurd. 


no.


----------

